# Looking for pics on car of stock eco rims with 235/50/17 tires



## DMC1.4LTurbo (Sep 29, 2014)

Might be a hard thing to find. OEM tires are 215/55-17


----------



## drewcandraw (May 2, 2012)

DMC1.4LTurbo said:


> Might be a hard thing to find. OEM tires are 215/55-17


I know about the oem tire size. I am just looking for an actual picture of people using the tire size I posted and wanted to see how it looked and performed for them.


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

It will be the same height, just a little wider. and you will probably see your MPG drop.


----------



## DMC1.4LTurbo (Sep 29, 2014)

drewcandraw said:


> I know about the oem tire size. I am just looking for an actual picture of people using the tire size I posted and wanted to see how it looked and performed for them.


That's what I mean, ppl get the ECO model for the MPGs and most will keep with the factory specs. Good Luck!!


----------



## drewcandraw (May 2, 2012)

please delete as this went nowhere fast, thanks mods


----------

